# Problem.. von was weiß ich selbst leider nicht.



## BrookLiner (18. April 2007)

Erstmal guten Tag,
da ich stark unter Zeitdruck stehe seit Ihr meine letzte Hoffnung. Ich Muss bis heute Abend 23 Uhr was fertig als MP3 haben. Ich mache Gesangs bzw Sprachaufnahmen mit Cool Edit Pro 2.1 
Mikrofon ist ein Rode NT1-A und läuft über ein MindPrint Trio USB zum Rechner. Ich habe eine sogannante Latenz, nur keine gewöhnliche das wäre ja viel zu einfach zu beheben. Meine Spur fängt extakt da an wo sie soll nur nach hinten raus zeiht die sich immer länger, sprich ich nehme 1 Minute auf und am schluss ist sie aber 1:06 minute lang. Sie strecht sich quasi selbst. aber an Cool Edit wirds wohl nicht liegen da ich mit Cubas und selbst mit Audacity die gleichen Probleme hab.
ich bitte im schnelle und hilfe und danke schonmal allen im vorraus.


----------



## mad_caddy (18. April 2007)

Dein Problem liegt wahrscheinlich daran, daß du 2 verschiedene Sampleraten benutzt.
D.h. du nimmst eine Datei mit 48 bzw. 96khz auf, in deinem Sequenzer sind aber 44.1 bzw. 88.2khz als Samplerate eingestellt, was zur Folge hat, daß deine Audiodatei zu langsam abgespielt wird. Also entweder Samplerate im Sequenzer oder in der Treibersoftware ändern.


----------

